# My first time bowfishing (with pics)



## cpowel10 (Feb 18, 2009)

I figured I'd post a few pics of my first trip bowfishing.  This was last summer and a buddy and me decided to give it a try.  We went out to one of our ponds with a q Beam, car battery, bass hunter, and and old bow and managed to get three!

It was fun and I'd like to try some of the bigger fish I see you guys shooting.  I managed to get two warmouth and a small bream (I think I just stunned him )  I thought I did pretty good to be using just a q beam and a bow that didn't even have a reel.

Before anyone says it....this was totally legal to do in a private pond.  I'm going after some bass when school and work slow down.

Here's some pics!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Feb 18, 2009)

talking bout hard to hit...lord man...when ya do move up to the bigger fish u shouldnt have any problems


----------



## Grover Willis (Feb 18, 2009)

I may be wrong but I think the rules still apply to private ponds.  I dont care personaly,  I love shooting fish too!


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 18, 2009)

hortonhunter22 said:


> talking bout hard to hit...lord man...when ya do move up to the bigger fish u shouldnt have any problems



They were extremely hard to hit....I failed to mention that I shot about 30 times .

I called the Albany office (the office that is over Worth co) and they said it was totally legal.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 19, 2009)

That's still good shooting.  You'll only get even better the more you do it.  I look forward one day to getting into it.


----------

